# Portage Lakes Open SAT 10/11



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Late fees begin with postmark of 10/6 ( Monday)

Credit Card payments are accepted online currently.

100% payout ~ capped at 60 teams ~ $6000 to first

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Where is everybody!!!??? 
Only 19 boats signed up three days before this one!

Come on guys. Fishin's tough out there now but payback is great, can't beat the odds!
Might only take 10-13lbs.!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, where the the heck is everyone? We'll be there but, more than likely, just as financial contributers.  The only way we'll see 13lbs at this one is if Nip weighs the fish while they're still in the bag of water.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Make it 20, I'll be there just have not registered yet.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

keep it low...that'll give me a 1 in 2 shot - 50% odds! at a check on Portage  

ALWAYS pays the top 10 and 2 bigbasses... double your money in a Stratos- shoot, I could dumb into $4,000 against 20 other teams !% Look even at the Lake Erie NOAA event with just 26 teams- Coates won more in this small field than when he did at BFL against 80+... 

Portage always plays tricks on my directing, I figured this one to be near full. 

But as Portage does, five calls fielded today and three emails...it's Wednesday man- ramp pays are the same as if you call me and make me tell you about the late fee  We might make it to 30 or more???

Looks to be a winner in the weather catagory- very pleased to close the season with the chance at a tan again~!

nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if the reason that there haven't been alot of pre entries is that word has gotten out at how terrible the fishing was last Sat. and Sun. at the BBC Championship? It was brutal  WB


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Low bag weights make it easier for the less experienced to get lucky !!!
Any given cast !!

Look here from BassFan:
http://bassrecon.outdoorsfanmedia.com/br_news_article.asp?id=230

Plus they have been drawing down the water since Monday, 10/6/08. It is down ~3 feet.
Good Luck !!!

jj


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

in team tournys its to easy to have fish tied up you cant do that in the bfl or any draw tournys


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

not sure where you are at with that comment bassman1976...

at least wait until there's ice on the water to be a hater  

have we ever met? have you ever attended one of over 100 events we have directed? 

Anyone can definately "cheat" (just that word makes me hostile) at any of our events, just be prepared to get caught 

http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/ODNRINVESTIGATION/COMPLETE.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I just read the BAssFanArmy article... AWESOME!!!! Thanks JoJo!!!!

http://bassrecon.outdoorsfanmedia.com/br_news_article.asp?id=230


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I thought something was up last week when Charlie was asking me all those questions. Be careful who you talk to when you've been drinkin!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

JoJo said:


> Low bag weights make it easier for the less experienced to get lucky !!!
> Any given cast !!
> 
> Look here from BassFan:
> ...



Lakes are only being drawn down 17 inches. Started Monday and is complete as of today.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Bassman you had a profound impact on my thought process going into this event  

Just to answer the pre- "anyone have Portage results" questions...

They will be fully posted once the selected anglers of this event complete a polygraph exam.

I figured it about time the winners of one of our events confirm their abilities for the perception and integrity of all angling events.

Much appreciation to all for the understanding.

Field wise I can tell you... it was BRUTAL!

nip


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Nip,
Since I have never been involved with these tests, about how long does it take to resolve? I heard once that the test was given over the phone. Can you enlighten us to the process?

Signed,
"Semi-clueless" Jeff-Bob


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Jeff-bob

You can do a search online regarding polygraphs to get all you ever wanted to know. Our specific proceedures is not a prudent discussion for an open public forum. Our rules clearly cover what anglers need to know if indeed they are subject to polygraph.

I can tell you voice/eye/etc is not reliable, nor would I subject any of my anglers to such testing.

nip


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you are loosin' me here a little nip, was a protest filed or did you institute the polygraph?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> I figured it about time the winners of one of our events confirm their abilities for the perception and integrity of all angling events.


Results will be fully posted once all is complete.

nip


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Rules reviewed!!

J-Bob


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Results are IN!!! Photo finish can be found on dobass!

Jason and John Miller are the official winners of the NOAA Portage event. 

They stuck out a BRUTAL bite (and four years with NOAA!) to claim their win with 4 fish for 9.4lbs for a return payday of $2756 against just 26 teams! 

I appreciate their co-operation and QUICK response to meeting my requests of completing the polygraph. They passed with flying colors.

ALL checks have been mailed to respective particpants along with their earned details of their finishing position.

There was a disqualification in this event which will be explained on dobass (*NOT HERE*) in due time.

ALSO and MOST IMPORTANT!!!

*Ed Hankins and John Shriver took home the BassFan Army Weekend Warrior point champions for 2008 making a check in 5 out of 6! 100% NOAA events!!!*

They along with four other NOAA anglers are in route in 2009 for a FREE shot at $25,000!!!

Much appreciation to all- 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------

